# is she good quality?



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

I found her in aquabid, I want to know if she is high so I bid for her


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

She's a Veiltail, so there's no official Show Standards for Veiltail Bettas at this time in the United States, although there is an unofficial Trial class for Veiltails.

If you plan on breeding her to create a high-quality VT line, she is EXTREMELY good for that. Her light, neutral color is essentially a canvas upon which anything can be painted. She's one of the best quality VT females I've seen on Aquabid. Makes sure you pick an equally stunning male to breed her to.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

ok thanks, i have a orange dalmatian and had been looking every where for a orange girl but I could not find it until now.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That's a nice looking girl. I have a similar female from the same seller - probably a sister. I was considering bidding on this one, as well, if that tells you anything.

There _are_ standards for VT. I spoke to Gerald Griffin about it, and if I understand correctly ... which I may not ... it is the _class _that is on trial in Area 2, not the standards. The standards are what they are. This is a very nice female to use to start working towards them.

Flaws: I see some combtailing. You'll want to select against that in the next generation. She has some black on her body - ditto - light colored fish (orange, yellow) must have no dark layer, and they must have no black specks or edging. I'd like to see her dorsal a bit more erect, but that may be how she is posed.

I bought this one from the same seller:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettasvt1427379963

You can almost make a little fish cut-out from the picture in the standards, and place it over these two girls.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

ok thanks hope fully ill e her


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

unfortunately, somebody bid higher so they got it. anyway I found her and I wanted to ask if she is a good quality hmpk girl, is her color correct and what are her flaws. thank you again


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Looks pretty good to me. A nice, pretty steel blue girl. I don't see any major flaws with her form. Her dorsal isn't perfect, but it seldom is with females.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

There's another VT female very similar to the one you first posted, up for sale right now. Same seller.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

oh man:-(
I only had permission to buy 1, and I bid on the green hmpk and I kind of won , I guess an other time, thanks anyway.


----------

